# The Lost in Space Robot.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Love the sound it makes! Almost like the show!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure if it was intentional, but it even has the same herky jerky movement of the full size prop. Cool vid and model work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty nice. Can you make it in color. :grin2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Pretty nice. Can you make it in color. :grin2:


Yes,...yes I can.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very good. Thanks.:smile2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a short video using my 1/6 Moebius Robot...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dumb question: What type of paint did you use for the "rubber" arms and legs. I know lacquer-based products are a no-no... did you use acrylics?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Dumb question: What type of paint did you use for the "rubber" arms and legs. I know lacquer-based products are a no-no... did you use acrylics?


Not a dumb question my friend...I used Dupli-Color Vinyl &Fabric Paint (Rattlecan)...HVP109MEDIUM GRAY


----------



## FenrisUlfSF (Jul 6, 2008)

Most excellent!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

More excellent work from one of the premiere builders here. It DOES look like the actual prop/costume!

It's a shame that the problem of working extending arms seems to be impossible to crack. I think it would take a material revolution to produce 'scale thickness' vinyl or rubber for the arms. The actual internal mechanics should be easy enough, just need ultra thin flexible stuff for the covering...


----------

